# Ford 8N starter grinding.



## josephed3506 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, I have a Ford 8N tractor with a starter which would turn the motor over but immediately disengage and spin freely. In trying to start the motor several times the starter began making a horrible grinding noise. I have removed the starter and I am prepared to order a rebuild kit. Will this fix my problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Bye welcome..

6v or 12v system ??

Rebuilding the starter will not hurt..Check the flywheel teeth also..


----------



## josephed3506 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. I was planning on rebuilding it even if it isn't the problem. Just hoping someone would tell me that will solve the problem. It is a 12v system. Is there a chance this is a solenoid problem?


----------

